# Spec-V's planted 10G



## spec v (Aug 8, 2008)

This is my first post!

I have a 10 gallon planted tank with a small community of fish...a few black neons, an oto and 2 female bettas...plants include Amazon swords, hygrophilia difformis (wisteria), anubias barteri, and some vals spiralis with about 10 daughter plants.

Pardon the black hair algae I'm combatting at the moment...these pics were taken after a 80-90% WC, a major re-aquascaping (including the addition of bogwood), nutrient dosing and new filter media.

*A long shot of the full tank, showing both pieces of wood*









*Pictures of my valisneria spiralis daughter plants, relocated to the foreground*









*My female betta co-centerpiece, poking out from between my sword plant*

















*My pearlescent white female betta *


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hi spec v, welcome to the forum!

Nice female bettas! Are you planning to breed bettas at all?

BTW, the pearly one looks like it's tail is getting nipped...maybe time for another tank for it


----------



## spec v (Aug 8, 2008)

She would be the non-dominant female, lol...she's getting a bit harrassed by the other one, but she does a fair bit of harrassing, herself. Think she'd be OK in a planted Eclipse 6G with six male sunrise guppies?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea two girls will always seem to fight. My two nip at eachother a lot. I did have a larger group but lost some from a wako disease in the tank.

Welcome to the Gtaa


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Your tank looks great, especially for those betta's!

I would move your nipped female if you could, even if she seems healthy the stress of being in that situation will make her more prone to disease and death.

Not sure how they are with guppies, I'm sure Ciddian could chime in there, but I would say give it a try and see how she does.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

male guppies and female bettas not always a good match


----------



## spec v (Aug 8, 2008)

My own gut on combining the betta with the guppies is exactly that...I figure the betta would go ape with all these prettier fish around her, and start a-maulin' them.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

if what is in your sig line is what is in the tank, i might be leaning toward the neons as the fin nippers.
i once had some neons in a 20 with a male betta, and man, he didnt fare too well.
though, really each female will do better on their own. that is as long as they are the splendens variety. JME


----------



## spec v (Aug 8, 2008)

The neons that remain in my tank are the black neons, they always keep to themselves. The neon tetras died awhile back of neon-tetra disease (odd as that may sound, it's like a degenerative disorder of sorts). The female bettas are of the splendens varietal, and they are the culprits of the fin nippage. The white one has healed perfectly, and has her complete tail back.


----------



## spec v (Aug 8, 2008)

*Update:*

Bought some plants off of Eric (ameekplec) a couple weeks ago...kept them in QT for a few days, to remove the molluscular passengers ...anyhow, I did another small renovation to the aquascape...transplanted the wisteria to the mid-background, and planted my newly acquired dwarf subulata, crypto blassi (red leaf underneath) and wendtii (brown)...there is another crypt, but I cannot remember what it was called for the life of me. I have a bit of crypt-rot at the moment, as I expected, and I don't expect my little patch of pellia to survive, as it is a bright-light plant, and I only have 1.5WPG....it is already showing signs of yellowing.










Long shot of the tank:









Close up of the crypts...help in IDing the one closest to the right with the green leaves?









My bogwood has a new hairpiece, a la Don King:


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The riccia might have a fighting chance in your tank, but if the algae gets it, then it's probably done for.

The crypt is parva, but it was grown in a bit of a low light situation, so it's gotten to it's taller form. It's offspring will have short compact growth if it is getting enough light.


----------

